# Some of my frogs.



## eelnoob (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't believe I have posted these on here yet. 

African bullfrog












Fantasy horned frog












Albino horned frog












Green Cranwelli horned frog












Ornate horned frog












Gray tree frog


----------



## H. laoticus (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice pics!
Here's one to the ornate horned frog!  I did a presentation on it when I was in elementary school


----------



## eelnoob (Dec 17, 2010)

H. laoticus said:


> Nice pics!
> Here's one to the ornate horned frog!  I did a presentation on it when I was in elementary school


Thanks

I might have my frogs join a Show and Tell at a elementary school come spring time.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 17, 2010)

Is the pixie in the second picture just finishing a baby chick meal? Look at the "teeth" on that sucker!

I have an albino horned frog. He's currently been off of eating. though, I'm getting a little concerned, but last winter he stopped for a couple months and was okay, so I won't hit the panic button yet. He may be going into estivation. With the onset of winter, it'sa little more difficult to keep temperatures and humidity at an optimal level. And lately with the bustle of the holidays, I have to confess I've dropped the ball now and then in regards to the light cycle, which supposedly can also affect feeding patterns.

I'd like to have a Pixie. As nice as pacman frogs are, they are not terribly exciting and are not the eating machines that they are reputed to be. At least mine isn't. Pixies are beasts!

Nice frogs!


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 17, 2010)

Very awesome pictures and frogs! Do you have any info, or can point me to a reliable location where I can read up on their care. Any pictures of its enclosure?


----------



## kevin91172 (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome! I tried a lot of times to raise exotic frogs but no good at it at all... 

tried and failed to many times,But I can raise toads and tree frogs I catch around here!.I want Dart frogs but if i can not raise pacmans?May be I need a mentor or do a lot more research on keeping them

  Awesome pics I envy you!


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Dec 20, 2010)

Man this brings back nightmares of the time I tried feeding an ornate horned frog and he almost bit me.  They're awesome frogs, but man I'd hate to get bitten by one


----------



## eelnoob (Dec 28, 2010)

Tim-in my experience out of all the horned frogs I would have to say the Ornates are the best eaters.


Novak-just do a quick search on google, most sites are pretty good with their infos nowadays.


Scotty-out of all my frogs I would not want to get bit by the male Pyixe. Been bitten a few times by horned frogs, nothing major.


----------



## JColt (Dec 28, 2010)

very nice pics. Thanks for sharing


----------

